# Subwoofer under seat 1970 Lemans Converible



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

*Subwoofer under seat 1970 Lemans Convertible*

I just got a power amp subwoofer to put under the seat in my 1970 Lemans Convertible and its a about an 1/2 inch or so to tall to fit under there. Any solutions for getting it to fit under my seat? Can I dissasemble the seat any maybe raise it up and inch by putting some washer or spacers in? anyone have any ideas? Can you dissasemble the seat from inside the car? Any thoughts would be much appreciated....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

build a box and put it in the trunk, raising the seat with washers is a bad idea, remember you are belted to that seat in an accident. heres what i did, the whole box raises up from the trunk with carriage bolts through the package tray speakers are positioned under stock holes so i dont' have to hack it up




























http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

are there any partitions in that box?? if not you will ruin your 6x9's


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes they are separated now, had to cut the scallops to make it fit under the trunk hinges, sub was actually an after thought but it works out good with the original center speaker hole.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

kenbaustin said:


> I just got a power amp subwoofer to put under the seat in my 1970 Lemans Convertible and its a about an 1/2 inch or so to tall to fit under there. Any solutions for getting it to fit under my seat? Can I dissasemble the seat any maybe raise it up and inch by putting some washer or spacers in? anyone have any ideas? Can you dissasemble the seat from inside the car? Any thoughts would be much appreciated....


If it's a front seat, then yes, you _could_ raise the seat with spacers. If it's the back seat, don't really see an option to raise the seat.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

how do you plan on isolating the magnet from the floor pan? my seat tabs were bent when mounted right to the pan, would worry about just putting an inch spacer under them and not have the bracket tabs bend over time.


----------



## 70gtorag (Nov 17, 2010)

I am considering the same thing for a 70 gto convertible, I have the front seats out right now to see if they can be modified for an enclosed powered sub... which one did you get??
There is only 2" clear under the seat because of the slider rails. If you try and shim the four bolts that mount the seat to the sliders, there is only about 3/8" shim space as the bolts are not that long. I guess you could get longer bolts, and put in some larger shims, but would recommend having a steel shim welded in for increased strength. The 8" enclosed subwoofers I have seen require at least 3-1/4", and since the floor pan under the seat is arched a little front to back it would require more clearance to fit, likely in the 4" range. That means adding a 2" spacer??? 
Would love to know if you came up with any other ideas. I will have all my components by this weekend, except for a subwoofer. Have a clarion cms1 to mount in the glovebox, that has a wired remote control that I will install in the console. Have a 6x9 front speaker, with dual voice coils in the stock location, along with 2 6x9 rear speakers in the stock locations, and a 4 channel amp that will mount under the drivers seat, as it is less than 2". I just have not been able to find a sub that fits.
Pioneer has a low profile 8" component sub, that is only about 3" deep, and I have thought about mounting it to the seat frame under the seat, with the magnet sitting up in the cavity of the lower seat, but when someone sits in the seat, the springs lower quite a bit and would hit the speaker. The distance between the seat frame measures 8" across, and the speaker requires a cutout of about 7-1/2". But that is a sub without an enclosure, and still needs an amp to drive it!

I am still working on a solution. Have you come up with anything yet?
Have a photo of the seat bottom but do not know how to upload it!


----------



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

I could not get it under my seat it was just to tight and even if I raised the seat it would still not fit. I just could not get myself to put it in the trunk since it is a convertible and I took out the back seat to see if I could get it under there somewhere.. no go... so I did the unthinkable and I sacrificed my glove box and used a metal mounting bracket which mounted up nicely using existing holes from the glove box. Off course its not pretty when you open my glove box but I never used that hardly anyway and I can with a couple of screws take it out and put the glove box enclosure back in. I also installed some pioneer 180 watt kicker panels speakers and used dynamat under the dash and behind the kicker panels also glued some foam around outside of the kicker panel to get a good seal. Sounds great... now if it would just warmm up a little so I can take it out for a spin with the top down.  Here is a link to the sub i bought... sound ordinance from crutchfield.. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_777B8P...ance+VENDORID777&searchdisplay=Sound+Ordnance


----------



## 70gtorag (Nov 17, 2010)

The Sound Ordinance is the one I almost ordered last week, but found also that the seat needed to be modified too much to make the unit fit. I am still looking for a solution, and may have found this one from Kenwood, but I spoke to their tech department today, and they could not give me any more detailed dimensions than the published overall dimensions. It looks like it may fit, due to the bevelled edges of the unit, and maybe raising the seats a little.
Kenwood KSC-SW10 Compact powered subwoofer at Crutchfield.com

Anyhow, still searching.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

kenbaustin said:


> I just got a power amp subwoofer to put under the seat in my 1970 Lemans Convertible and its a about an 1/2 inch or so to tall to fit under there. Any solutions for getting it to fit under my seat? Can I dissasemble the seat any maybe raise it up and inch by putting some washer or spacers in? anyone have any ideas? Can you dissasemble the seat from inside the car? Any thoughts would be much appreciated....


Bear's solution: Just build a nasty motor with a healthy dose of solid roller cam and listen to _*that*_ music instead of futzing around with a sound system....

(Seriously, messing with the seat mount is a definite safety concern. I like what instg8ter did.)

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if i was doing it in a convertible (no package tray, limited trunk space) i would probably make a box for the middle hump between front and back seat like a saddle, sub on top and if you partition the sides off you may be able to get two 6"'s on the sides, and a few quick connect monster cables would make it removable, would put amp in trunk also, as i would not want it frying out underneath me or a passenger and i would bet that the carpet is flammable. 
Not an audiophile or anything, just gotta have my music. The sub is mainly because i had an open center hole where the stock speaker would have went, and the trunk and passenger compartments in a 66' are pretty cavernous so i wanted to be able to tweak in some low end if needed for a particular song. complete system will be hidden from sight.

2-4x6 two way fronts behind stock air vent grill
2-6x9 3 way in rear package tray corners under stock stamping holes
1-8" sub under stock speaker hole all JBL GTO series 
will do complete package tray in opaque speaker grill material and the speaker box pulls up to the bottom of the package tray from inside the trunk with rubber isolators.

Clarion 400W 4 channel amp
sony 222W sub amp mounted both in trunk behind rear seat on diamond plate with rubber isolators

clarion 7 band EQ with separate sub level control
Kenwood head unit both in glove box with room for a pair of gloves to spare
mp3/i-phone dock and remote in console glove box

will have battery in the trunk also to make room for an engine mod
when you look in the car it appears to be just the original AM radio. I am playing with a way to control the volume from stock knob just for kicks. Original criteria was no holes cut in car. I may even make a false back to hide amps out of an original trunk divider. Only things damaged or drilled bigger than 1/8" were original cardboard glove box insert (making aluminum replica) as it was already baked and brittle, and i had to open my kick panel vents and remove the cable end and since it will only be driven in warm weather and i do not have air it is not an issue.

and Bear i went with both concepts, LOUD engine, and LOUDER stereo, just in case...


----------

